# Form Follows Function



## RhoKappa

This idiom means that cosmetics is secondary to actual use.  No matter how something looks, it means nothing if it does not perform well.  Here are some examples.

1. Tanya bought a used iPhone because on the outside it was perfectly flawless.  However, the phone has power issues and does not work.  Yuri bought the same phone, but it has scratches on it, yet it works perfectly.  Yuri tells Tanya, "Form follows function."

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## Okkervil

Прикупив такой телефон, Юрий грустно бы вздохнул и сказал: "Танька, в сотовом телефоне, как и в купальнике, важна не форма, а содержание".


----------



## Boyar

Popular colloquial expression : Вам "шашечки" или "ехать"?


----------



## nizzebro

I suppose Okkervil's answer the closest even though the expression "важно/главное не форма/внешность, а содержание" has some broader meaning as it refers 'content' as internal essence, not function. There's no exact equivalent to the original idea I guess.


----------



## dkh5dkh5

In architecture 'form follows function' refers to the idea that the design of a building should fit the function of the building. Multitran suggests "форма, привязанная к функции, форма как производная от функции".


----------



## nizzebro

dkh5dkh5 said:


> In architecture 'form follows function' refers to the idea that the design of a building should fit the function of the building. Multitran suggests "форма, привязанная к функции, форма как производная от функции".


I guess, these translations are correct (frankly, I have no idea about the way architects express it in Russia). In principle, you can even translate it literally as 'форма следует за функцией' in this context, but still any of these clauses are rather descriptive but not concise or stable ones. I'd say there's two little issues: функция  is a modern word (in its general meaning) and sounds either specific to some area, or too formal in Russian (but I fail to find a handy exact equivalent to it); as for форма, it, as an everyday word, rather means shape (that is, a quality of such bodies that are perceived as separate items, which is not really suitable for complex buildings) otherwise, it is, say, too metaphysical term - and the preferred general word would be something like "внешний вид". I feel like some shortage of nouns here.


----------



## Xavier61

Short versions:
Форму определяет функция.
Форма определяется функцией.

Long version:
В функционализме форма определяется только конструкцией, которая, в свою очередь, жестко обусловлена функцией.


----------



## hopeItSoundsGood

Xavier61 said:


> Short versions:
> Форму определяет функция.
> Форма определяется функцией.
> 
> Long version:
> В функционализме форма определяется только конструкцией, которая, в свою очередь, жестко обусловлена функцией.



No, it's just wrong. The expression "Form follows function" means that the function is always the number 1 priority and the form (appearance) goes next, that's to say, "Form" is less important than "Function".

"Форму определяет функция." however simply translates to "Function defines form" which has nothing to do with "Form follows function".


----------



## hopeItSoundsGood

Even though I'm a native Russian speaker I'm not sure if there's some idiom in Russian that would convey the same idea, but nevertheless you can always try and express it with the help of auxiliary words (not necessary though).

For example:

1. Форма не столь важна как содержание.
2. Содержание важнее формы. (This one would be the closest to "Form follows function")

But I'm not 100% sure these expressions are idiomatic.


----------



## hopeItSoundsGood

Okkervil said:


> Прикупив такой телефон, Юрий грустно бы вздохнул и сказал: "Танька, в сотовом телефоне, как и в купальнике, важна не форма, а содержание".




"важна не форма, а содержание" - очень кривой перевод (wrong translation). "Form follows function" подразумевает, что важно и то и другое, но одно все же важней. Ваш же вариант подразумевает, что форма не важна. Наиболее близким переводом будет "Содержание важнее формы".


----------



## Vovan

"Главное не форма, а содержание" is idiomatic and devoid of the above-mentioned (#10) shortcoming.


----------



## hopeItSoundsGood

Vovan said:


> "Главное не форма, а содержание" is idiomatic and devoid of the above-mentioned (#10) shortcoming.



Does not matter, that's not what the OP was asking for. Like I stated it in my previous comment, that phrase implies that "the content" is of no importance while it can't be said about "Form follows function". You feel the difference?


----------



## nizzebro

hopeItSoundsGood said:


> that "the content" is of no importance while it can't be said about "Form follows function".


Well, to be fair, the word содержание has some broader meaning than just 'content' - it's, say, internal essence.

Anyway probably the history of free market (as well as consumerism) in Russia is not long enough for certain idioms to become common...


----------



## Vovan

*hopeItSoundsGood*, how can you seriously compare "function" with "content", in the first place? What Okkervil and I suggested is not a translation but a situational equivalent.
P. S. As far as "of no importance" is concerned, "главное" doesn't mean "the only important thing".


----------



## hopeItSoundsGood

nizzebro said:


> Well, to be fair, the word содержание has some broader meaning than just 'content' - it's, say, internal essence.



Yes, I agree with that. But that's the best you can get. Nevertheless, the point is quite clear.


I doubt there's a better alternative to what I have suggested. As for consumerism, well "Form follows function" does not imply any forms of consumerism, in my opinion.


----------



## hopeItSoundsGood

Vovan said:


> *hopeItSoundsGood*, how can you seriously compare "function" with "content", in the first place? What Okkervil and I suggested is not a translation but a situational equivalent.
> P. S. As far as "of no importance" is concerned, "главное" doesn't mean "the only important thing".



I've already said why this equivalent is flawed. I'll repeat it one more time: "Важна не форма, а содержание." implies that "form" (форма) does not matter. (не важна). The right translation would be: "Содержание важнее формы" it still implies that both "форма" and "содержание" maybe important. That's the difference and that difference is important.


----------



## Xavier61

hopeItSoundsGood said:


> No, it's just wrong. The expression "Form follows function" means that the function is always the number 1 priority and the form (appearance) goes next, that's to say, "Form" is less important than "Function".
> 
> "Форму определяет функция." however simply translates to "Function defines form" which has nothing to do with "Form follows function".


It may be wrong from some point of view, but it is the standard translation in Russian, for instance: *Философия стиля «форма определяется функцией». Школа Баухауз.* форма определяется функцией.
Another possibility is *форма следует за функцией*, as Nizzebro suggested: ... всюду и всегда форма следует за функцией, таков закон.


----------

